
The Factious, High-Drama World of Bird Taxonomy - Petiver
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/02/to-name-a-mockingbird/518013/?single_page=true
======
elastic_church
> Some ornithologists have very strong feelings about hyphens.

Does this article ironically use as many hyphens as possible for comic relief?

------
cathartes
Avian taxonomists covering the "tropics" of Central/South America have it bad,
as do those in southeast Asia. These are areas where the quantity and
diversity of species is awesomely mind-numbing, helped not one wit by
subtleties in variety that thoroughly push the biological species concept to
its limits. I don't envy these poor souls, ... but as a clarification, the
American Ornithological Society didn't technically exist until the end of 2016
--when the American Ornithologists' Union and the Cooper Ornithological
Society formalized their merger--so the author would have been more correct to
name the American Ornithologists' Union, the organization that existed during
the cited timeframe.

------
pzone
Honestly this argument doesn't impress me enough to call it "high-drama." The
dispute about hyphens was a bit silly, but otherwise the conflict seems par
for the course being an academic field.

